# Welcome our new moderator- clovis



## Melissa (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks clovis for helping out on this forum. I know you will have a lot of great ideas.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

Wow...thank you so much! 

I am so honored...I really am!!!


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wow Clovis, I would have voted for you but did not know we were getting a new mod here! Hope we don't work you silly! Blessings, sis


----------

